# Corsair 800D 140mm Fans ?



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello GANG,
I sold my TJO7 and got a Corsair 800D.
My question is , should I get two new 140mm fans to replace the stock fans and if yes which ones or should I get two 140mm to 120mm adapters for my two 120mm San Ace fans?
It will cost about the same $ either way and this is whats stumping me.
THX PALS


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 7, 2010)

If the fans are the same in the 800D as they are in the 700D, they should be good.
The stock fans produce enough airflow you shouldn't need to get any others; it'd be by pure choice if you wanted to.
Just my $0.02


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 7, 2010)

the bigger fan, coz 1st. it gives you better air flow 2nd. With the same speed bigger will little bit quieter than smaller size 3rd. You case support bigger size so you just screw it into your case 4th. You dont need use many fans to get best air flow


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2010)

A Cheese Danish
usually stock fans are preety weak especially when compared to san ace. is this not the case with the 800d stock fans?

micropage7
what 140mm fan would you suggest? the airflow on san ace is preety great and they undervolt well just don't like spending that much for an adapter if i can get two new comparable 140mm fans then sell two of my my san ace. only need to replace two 140mm fans. not really a lot fans in this case


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 7, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> A Cheese Danish
> usually stock fans are preety weak especially when compared to san ace. is this not the case with the 800d stock fans?



If you don't have clutter, they'll do the job. But if you have 120mm San Ace fans laying around, 
then using them shouldn't be an issue. Afaik the 800D has slots for 120mm fans; at least as an exhaust it does.
So yeah, if you already have fans you want to use, then go for it, especially if they have good airflow.


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2010)

slots for 120mm exhaust fan? i'm not seeing them. just screw holes for 140mm fan.
???


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2010)

NZXT FN-140RB 140mm Case Fan
Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm Case Fan
XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF XLF-F1455 140mm White ...


any one have any info on any of these?
thx


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2010)

well I had Noctuas all over my 800D, they were quiet, offered less CFM but higher static pressure. I ended up with the stockers back in there now.


getting a fan for in front of the PSU and possibly a few for the top are going to make the difference IMO.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 7, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> slots for 120mm exhaust fan? i'm not seeing them. just screw holes for 140mm fan.
> ???



They should be the holes diagonal from the screws for the 140mm.
On the 700D they are right next to the 140mm screws.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> They should be the holes diagonal from the screws for the 140mm.
> On the 700D they are right next to the 140mm screws.



mine has both sets


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> well I had Noctuas all over my 800D, they were quiet, offered less CFM but higher static pressure. I ended up with the stockers back in there now.
> 
> 
> getting a fan for in front of the PSU and possibly a few for the top are going to make the difference IMO.



will put one in front of PSU for sure thx
so the Noctuas are good for rad because of static pressure but not as case fan?


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> They should be the holes diagonal from the screws for the 140mm.
> On the 700D they are right next to the 140mm screws.



WOW!! LOL... You're right. I couldn't see them from inside because they are coverd up with the 140mm fan. Great now I only need one 140mm fans that goes at the bottom near the power supply and hdd cage
THANK YOU


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> well I had Noctuas all over my 800D, they were quiet, offered less CFM but higher static pressure. I ended up with the stockers back in there now.
> 
> 
> getting a fan for in front of the PSU and possibly a few for the top are going to make the difference IMO.



sneekypeet
am i correct in assuming i want the fan in front of the power supply going in the direction of the hdd cage to help move air there?
????


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2010)

I meant to lay one on the floor above the dust cover Unless you aren't using the hot swap bays, there is no reason to really cool that bay area.


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2010)

sneekypeet,
ah cool. great idea. thx will do for sure. when you say lay it on the floor do you mean literally lay it on the floor above the dust cover as i see no screw holes?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 13, 2010)

IMO go for the 2 140's Noiseblocker makes the best IMO.


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 23, 2010)

thx


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> thx



No worries let us know what you choose, and make sure to take pictures!


----------

